# Killington 11/20



## Geoff (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess I'll kick this one off since I was the first off the hill.  I have a few things I have to get done this afternoon.

The high points:
The AZ crew all turns at twice my cadence and they all ski about 25% faster than I do.

Mouse Trap was by far the best snow on the hill.  It was getting bumped up by the time I left at 1:00.

Downdraft headwall skied better than yesterday.  It had enough traffic to break up some of the wet gun slick spots.  It's still not to be confused with chalky talcum powder.

Everything else was flat & fast.  The surface was nice at 9:00 since they'd tilled some air into the base snow.  Like always, it degraded in a few hours.

In a day or two, there is going to be a lot more terrain open.  Superstar quad with two ways down.  Highline should be ready soon.  The Snowdon lifts should be spinning soon and lower Chute looks plenty good to ski now.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

Geoff said:


> The high points:
> The AZ crew all turns at twice my cadence and they all ski about 25% faster than I do.



Ha ha! :lol: Not the group of gapers all the big mouths on K-zone claim we are, huh?

Sounds like much better skiing today. Sweet. tomorrow should be great. Hopefully an ungroomed Highline will come on board and maybe the run on Skye. See you tomorrow Geoff!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2008)

Sounds encouraging for tomorrow.  Can't wait!

Thanks for the TR.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 20, 2008)

Who from AZ was there?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ha ha! :lol: Not the group of gapers all the big mouths on K-zone claim we are, huh?
> !





Probably because Pennsylvania was in the house with Moe and his friend Fred..lol..you'll get to meet them tomorrow..


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Who from AZ was there?



*[post="348918"]Click.[/post]* 2knees and powbmps are probably somewhere in the top 3 as far as mad bump skill goes on this board; at least out of those that I've skied with. I think powbmp's buddy Mike was going too and he's also a major ripper. The rest of that crew that I know are pretty talented skiers as well.

The *[post="350020"]junior varsity crew[/post]* heads out tomorrow... :lol: :razz:


----------



## downhill04 (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> *[post="348918"]Click.[/post]* 2knees and powbmps are probably somewhere in the top 3 as far as mad bump skill goes on this board; at least out of those that I've skied with. I think powbmp's buddy Mike was going too and he's also a major ripper. The rest of that crew that I know are pretty talented skiers as well.
> 
> The *[post="350020"]junior varsity crew[/post]* heads out tomorrow... :lol: :razz:



When does the JV team get the chase for a ski off Vs the Varsity squad? :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> The *[post="350020"]junior varsity crew[/post]* heads out tomorrow... :lol: :razz:



The JV crew puts out the best TRs..


----------



## dawn-ski (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the snow report,looking forward to Saturday!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 20, 2008)

Met up with 2knees, powbumps, powbumps friend, mondeo,awf, marc,skibum,and grassi Totally agree with Geof...Conditions were pretty good by 2:30 some pretty good powder bumps on Mousetrap. Visibility kinda sucked with the guns going but It was the ROTD!!

Hopefully more will open tomorrow..They had the snowdon lift running knocking off ice...Anyways Im spent...gonna have a few pints  Cant wait to ski with the rest of ya guys tomorrow

steve


----------



## Puck it (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> *[post="348918"]Click.[/post]* 2knees and powbmps are probably somewhere in the top 3 as far as mad bump skill goes on this board; at least out of those that I've skied with. I think powbmp's buddy Mike was going too and he's also a major ripper. The rest of that crew that I know are pretty talented skiers as well.
> 
> The *[post="350020"]junior varsity crew[/post]* heads out tomorrow... :lol: :razz:


 

I need to ski with all of you sometime.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 20, 2008)

good crew today.  skiing was a bit ho-hum but mousetrap was super nice. some big bumps formed after lunch and they proceeded to eat my lunch on two straight runs.  

nice seeing everyone again, i'll have the video up at some point.  Chris, i never managed to get your craziness on downdraft on film.  i have partial footage of the first "huck".  pissed i missed that.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> nice seeing everyone again, i'll have the video up at some point.  Chris, i never managed to get your craziness on downdraft on film.  i have partial footage of the first "huck".  pissed i missed that.



Yeah, that was quite retarded.  

For anyone that wasn't there today.  I looked at this line/drop a few time and couldn't even come close to convincing myself to do it.  So yeah, it was pretty sketchy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, that was quite retarded.
> 
> For anyone that wasn't there today.  I looked at this line/drop a few time and couldn't even come close to convincing myself to do it.  So yeah, it was pretty sketchy.



Pictures or it didn't happen!!!!...I love east coast sketch..JEA!!!!!  Where is Moe Gohl??  I know he has a Crackberry..


----------



## mondeo (Nov 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, that was quite retarded.
> 
> For anyone that wasn't there today.  I looked at this line/drop a few time and couldn't even come close to convincing myself to do it.  So yeah, it was pretty sketchy.



To be fair, though, he wasn't one of the people who poached Royal Flush.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 20, 2008)

great skiing with some old AZ acquaintances and great to meet some new peeps.  great 1st day for me.  besides lower k27 at hunter, downdraft was the steepest trail i have been on.  i am glad didn't look up at downdraft until i skied it a few times.  

my legs are cooked.  i went back out to the jeep to get my skis and was hobbling down the front walk of my house.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 20, 2008)

mondeo said:


> To be fair, though, he wasn't one of the people who poached Royal Flush.



We actually left Royal Flush, and took Racers Edge to Highline.  Marc then proceeded to wreck right in front of one of the snowmakers.  The first 5 or so turns on Royal Flush were very nice though.



Grassi21 said:


> great skiing with some old AZ acquaintances and great to meet some new peeps.  great 1st day for me.  besides lower k27 at hunter, downdraft was the steepest trail i have been on.  i am glad didn't look up at downdraft until i skied it a few times.
> 
> my legs are cooked.  i went back out to the jeep to get my skis and was hobbling down the front walk of my house.



And it was quite firm to add to that.  

BTW, Grassi was a trooper today.  He was basically on my tail the whole day.  I would think that he would be a decent amount back, and I would look and he would be right there.


PPS:  I shared a chair with Highway Star.  OMG!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> PPS:  I shared a chair with Highway Star.  OMG!



That's almost as cool as when I shared a chair with Boston Bob at Stowe..Highway Star is a legend..


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> We actually left Royal Flush, and took Racers Edge to Highline.  Marc then proceeded to wreck right in front of one of the snowmakers.  The first 5 or so turns on Royal Flush were very nice though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Austin.  Next time we ski together the canned food is on me.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 20, 2008)

Poaching Royal Flush with 1" of natural snow, now that's retarded!  

Interesting day.  I was verbally assaulted by a Powdr zealot on the first gondola ride and managed to f**k my thumb up on the way down.  Still had a fun day meeting some more AZ skiers.

Looking forward to future gatherings with more favorable conditions.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 20, 2008)

Just got home from work, long day. I had a good time skiing with everyone, watching you guys kill the bumps was nice. I didn't expect to ski with all the bumpers much, but ended up hanging with the crew all day. I got my fix of big, fast turns early on Rime, which was pretty sweet. After the meet up I tried to get my feet moving quicker, and did my fair share of flailing. After lunch I got out my new Dobie SLRs for the first time, fun skis. Great day overall, wish I didn't have to leave early to get to work.


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey, where's that video, Pat???


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> good crew today.  skiing was a bit ho-hum but mousetrap was super nice. some big bumps formed after lunch and they proceeded to eat my lunch on two straight runs.
> 
> nice seeing everyone again, i'll have the video up at some point.  Chris, i never managed to get your craziness on downdraft on film.  i have partial footage of the first "huck".  pissed i missed that.



Where the eff is the effing VIDEO?!?!?!?!?!?!?!111???//?/?/??  Efin douhenozzle!!!11!11!!!!!!

You're now officially off my Christmas card list... :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2008)

About effing time!  I guess you can be back on my Christmas card list...





Nice work on the video, it's almost as nice as ours is going to be...


----------



## powbmps (Nov 21, 2008)

:lol: That's not _too_ bad.  

I think the music makes it.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 21, 2008)

powbmps said:


> :lol: That's not _too_ bad.
> 
> I think the music makes it.



dude, thats as close as i could get to a hair band for ya.


it pained me to put that in.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 21, 2008)

I dug the tune. 

Great vid! Looks like you guys had a good time. The snow coverage is damn good.


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> dude, thats as close as i could get to a hair band for ya.



Ahem. AC/DC from 1975 is not exactly a hair band. :lol:

Great video!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2008)

Everyone has new jackets this year. I couldn't tell who was who! :lol:

Nice start!


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2008)

2knees said:


>


Nice job, Pat.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 21, 2008)

I had my GPS in my pocket.  Should I put the route up on CrankFire :-D?

It's actually pretty cool.  You can see the total vertical, max. speed, etc.

(2knees, I can whip up a sweet playlist for you.....)


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 21, 2008)

definitely!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 21, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> Just got home from work, long day. I had a good time skiing with everyone, watching you guys kill the bumps was nice. I didn't expect to ski with all the bumpers much, but ended up hanging with the crew all day. I got my fix of big, fast turns early on Rime, which was pretty sweet. After the meet up I tried to get my feet moving quicker, and did my fair share of flailing. After lunch I got out my new Dobie SLRs for the first time, fun skis. Great day overall, wish I didn't have to leave early to get to work.



It was great skiing with you.  You lay down some nasty rails.  Like i told you yesterday, i was behind you going through the glades area and then you just took off making some sweet gs turns.  I felt like i was standing still.




millerm277 said:


> Ahem. AC/DC from 1975 is not exactly a hair band. :lol:



exactly.



powbmps said:


> (2knees, I can whip up a sweet playlist for you.....)




lol, no thanks.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 21, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Poaching Royal Flush with 1" of natural snow, now that's retarded!




For your information it was 2" of natural snow!  But yeah, we didn't ski much of it since we cut over to Highline on racers edge.  Highline would have been very nice if it didn't have a nasty crust layer.  It would have been beautiful on a pair of fat skis.


----------



## roark (Nov 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Everyone has new jackets this year.


+1. Took me awhile to pick out anybody but Austin.


----------



## Marc (Nov 21, 2008)

awf170 said:


> For your information it was 2" of natural snow!  But yeah, we didn't ski much of it since we cut over to Highline on racers edge.  Highline would have been very nice if it didn't have a nasty crust layer.  It would have been beautiful on a pair of fat skis.



I'm pretty sure racers edge only had about 1".  Lot's of rocks.  They were smooth though.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!!!!...I love east coast sketch..JEA!!!!!  Where is Moe Gohl??  I know he has a Crackberry..



Lol, coming from the guy who *writes* 2,500 word trip reports like they are some kind of high school essay assignment.

Grassi and i got there late so we didnt end up meeting Geoff or Moe Ghoul.  would've been nice though.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!!!!...I love east coast sketch..JEA!!!!!  Where is Moe Gohl??  I know he has a Crackberry..



I left the Treo in the bootbag, I purposely avoided electronics, computers, TV, news, etc. Besides, after posting TRs last season with the Treo, I noticed that my bill went up like 20-30$ and decided a real time TR wasn't that critical, lol.


----------

